
Simple Raspberry Pi Rack - ausjke
http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=34987
======
dewey
And if you like to play with legos: <http://i.imgur.com/75XSCWX.jpg>

[http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9372/colocating-my-
rasp...](http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9372/colocating-my-raspberry)

~~~
hkmurakami
ooh I remember seeing this Lego rack. IIRC it's from a professor's computing
project, with the rack built by his son?

~~~
hamdiakoguz
Original source:
[http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomput...](http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm)

------
ck2
_USB 3.0 7-Port Hub for power_

That has to be the most expensive power supply workaround ever.

Oh and part 2:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=41669)

~~~
zdw
I view it more as an novel solution. The Pi's power cable is Micro-USB, so
buying things that interact with that standard rather than hacking up your own
cables makes a bit of sense.

That hub is $50 USD: [http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Power-Adapter-
VL812-Chipset/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Power-Adapter-
VL812-Chipset/dp/B008ZGKWQI)

So it works out to around $7 for each Pi, probably closer to $10/each with
cabling, which is quite reasonable for a slickly put together setup.

That hub also has a 4A power supply, which is probably needed for a few
heavily loaded Pi's.

------
dmcg
I like articles that put the hack back into Hacker News.

In a similar vein - [http://www.doctormonk.com/2013/02/raspberry-pi-and-
breadboar...](http://www.doctormonk.com/2013/02/raspberry-pi-and-breadboard-
raspberry.html)

~~~
vixen99
"Does not exist"

------
sstarr
There's a link to this recent redesign at the bottom of the comments:
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4...](http://www.raspberrypi.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=41669)

------
ultimoo
Very nice. However, do you have any ideas what can be accomplished with a
multi-computer rack infrastructure that costs about $500?

It is probably too weak to run virtualization (which racks are used for these
days). It is also not trivial to set up cluster computing wherein these
multiple computers can meaningfully share memory and computing resources. Many
of us can afford a 7 computer rack for less than $500, but how do we use it?

~~~
rubyrescue
Erlang (or Elixir) runs really well on the Pi - and cross-node communication
is brain-dead simple.

------
stusmall
Its a shame they don't support PoE. It'd make the whole thing a lot easier and
cheaper

~~~
ralph
AIUI, and you may know this, the reason they don't is it would make each Pi
considerably more expensive.

------
pstuart
That looks cool and all, but what does one do with a rack these things? How
does it compare with a cluster of x86 CPUs on a processing/watt basis?

~~~
GuiA
An example of use is for educational purposes, to initiate students to MPI
programming etc.:

[http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomput...](http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_supercomputer_southampton.htm)

------
toyg
I'm tempted to replace the 2-yr-old DreamPlug I use as backup server with a
Pi. Does anybody know how long a Pi would last if left running 24/7 ?

~~~
danarbaugh
I've been running a 512mb Model B for 8 months now as my home's server. I
think it has been rebooted twice due to power failure.

------
IgorPartola
Would anyone pay about $20/month to rent an RPi colocated somewhere in the
states, along with a basic control panel (reboot, reinstall, virtual console
access, etc.)? Something like a model B with a 16 GB SD card? Just curious if
there is a market for this vs virtual servers.

~~~
rdouble
$20/m is too high.

There was another posting recently where a guy co-located his RPi (or
Beaglebone?) for less than $20 total over a period of 18 months.

~~~
IgorPartola
$20 is what you would pay for a comparable Linode virtual server.

You can also colocate your RPi for free in Amsterdam, but would you host
anything serious there?

~~~
JosephRedfern
A $20 Linode Server would totally outperform a Raspberry Pi... you've got
access to 8 Xeon cores vs 1 700MHz ARM6 chip.

------
Lerc
Seems like it's missing an opportunity for linking the speaker to mic plugs in
a daisychain for a cyclic network(of admittedly limited functionality)

